# UmNitza DDE angel eyes



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I am considering UmNitza DDE angel eyes for my 2000 540/6sp and wonder if anyone has installed them on an E39 and how they like them. Were they easy to install? 

All of the photos I can find of these lights on an E39 have eyebrows as well so I can't tell if the open end gap in the rings will show more than the stock 2001+ halos. Does anyone have photos of these DDE light without eyebrows?

Thanks,

Steve D


----------



## e39540i6 (Oct 9, 2003)

Like I said before, I am interested too. Also will they work with my stock HID's. I have a '99 540i6. Sorry Steve, I'm not trying to hijack your thread. But I am also very interested in these.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

I am in the process of working with Matt from Umnitza to install. There are no good E39 540i instructions that exist per se, but the concept is simple. Right now I am figuring out exactly where to connect the ground wire (different for 540i vs. 528i) and the tap into the parking light circuit. Hopefully I will have completed it by this weekend and I will post pics and instructions to bmwtips.com.

BTW, I have the DDE Enhanced lights, not the cheaper DDE Plus.


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

There's a bunch of people that rave about the Enhanced version of Umnitza's DDEs. They look pretty good, but I'm not sure about the gap.

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but Steve_D, could you post a front-angle shot of your car? I'm thinking about getting those clear-corner front lights like you have and I want to see what they look like on a black 5er (like mine  )


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

Brett, I am looking forward to seeing your photos and hearing how the install went. Are you wiring them to turn on with the parking/main lights or with the daytime running lights?

Mrogers, attached is a photo of the clears I installed a few years ago. Hope the photo posts. I painted my bulbs with a hi-temp aluminum paint to remove any trace of amber during the day.








br>

PS If the photo does not post go to:

http://demandred.dyndns.org:3000/540i/gallery/540i

Steve D


----------



## mrogers (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey, thanks a ton, Steve. That helps a lot. I can't really cough up $700 for the OEM Angel Eye headlights right now, so I'm debating between those clears like you've got and smoked lenses. I haven't seen a black 5er with smoked lenses yet though.


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm just going to wire them to the parking lights so I don't have to tap into any of the wiring to the ECU. I'd rather have them work like that anyway. There are three wires to the parking light and I need to figure out of its the white with green or blue with green wire. Hopefully I will get to it this weekend.



Steve D said:


> Brett, I am looking forward to seeing your photos and hearing how the install went. Are you wiring them to turn on with the parking/main lights or with the daytime running lights?
> 
> Steve D


----------

